# Cypripedium himalaicum



## gerhard (Jan 8, 2014)

I am trying to find out information on Cypripedium himalaicum. C. himalaicum is being offered by some chinese dealers, but the plants they offer are not C. himalaicum. I have talked to numerous people around the globe, experts, but nobody has any information on that cypripedium. In 2000 there were still substantial numbers of C. himalaicum imported from India with CITES documents. Where are these plants now, did they survive? I am sure people like Ron Burch or Tom Valardi may have some information. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 8, 2014)

I have little to add about this species. Yes, I've seen plants being offered on eBay and similar auction sites as well, and have wondered their origin. Most likely they are from Tibet or even perhaps extreme northern Yunnan. I had no idea that Indian plants were still coming onto the market in the 90s. Back in the 70s untold thousands were exported from that country along with C. cordigerum, and perhaps C. tibeticum. 

I do know that Ron Burch and Holger Perner do not have this species. I've seen no evidence of them here in Japan either. So in all likelihood any plants still in cultivation are in Europe somewhere, or being secretly grown in the USA or Canada, though I doubt it. If not there, then they exist nowhere.

Exactly why this is the situation I cannot say. I suspect that this species is adapted to a very particular alpine situation in the Himalaya, making it very difficult to replicate in cultivation, hence no plants surviving.


----------



## gerhard (Jan 9, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I have little to add about this species. Yes, I've seen plants being offered on eBay and similar auction sites as well, and have wondered their origin. Most likely they are from Tibet or even perhaps extreme northern Yunnan. I had no idea that Indian plants were still coming onto the market in the 90s. Back in the 70s untold thousands were exported from that country along with C. cordigerum, and perhaps C. tibeticum.
> 
> I do know that Ron Burch and Holger Perner do not have this species. I've seen no evidence of them here in Japan either. So in all likelihood any plants still in cultivation are in Europe somewhere, or being secretly grown in the USA or Canada, though I doubt it. If not there, then they exist nowhere.
> 
> Exactly why this is the situation I cannot say. I suspect that this species is adapted to a very particular alpine situation in the Himalaya, making it very difficult to replicate in cultivation, hence no plants surviving.



I don't believe the plants offered on ebay are true C. himalaicum. They are all offerd by chinese dealers, but are not true C. himalaicum. 

I know of no one in Europe that grows C. himalaicum and I believe it is not in cultivation there.

I agree that just about all the imported plants are gone. In the meantime C. cordigerum is readily available in Europe and being successfully cultivated from in vitro produced seedlings. At one time that plant was impossible to cultivate, but cultivating techniques have come a long ways.

It may be time again to try C, himalaicum thru in vitro methods. The problem is how to get seed.


----------



## naoki (Jan 10, 2014)

This is probably an obvious question, but these plants from China (through ebay) are all recent dug-up plants, right? I think I'm talking about the same vendor which had C. himalaicum listed. I don't have ANY intention of discussing right or wrong, but I just wanted to know for my education. There are lots of interesting ones, but according to Tom's site, they are likely to be dug-ups.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe the plants offered on ebay are true C. himalaicum ( with Photo ) .


----------



## gerhard (Jan 10, 2014)

Hakone said:


> I believe the plants offered on ebay are true C. himalaicum ( with Photo ) .



Hakone, the plants you will get are not the plants in the picture. That picture doesn't belong to the person that is selling the plants. It is true that the plants in the picture are C. himalaicum. Since you know the seller have him give an assurance that in fact the plants he sells on ebay are the same or similard plants that he is offering.

Where have you been all this time. The cypripedium world has missed you.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 10, 2014)

In search of new cypripedium . Example : cypripedium calceolus flavum , cypripedium cordigerum .


----------



## cypfanatic (Jan 11, 2014)

Hakone said:


> In search of new cypripedium . Example : cypripedium calceolus flavum , cypripedium cordigerum .



No problem to find, 
look into the websites of "Gartenwerkstatt Schreiner" in Germany

They have more plants from calceolus flavum and cordigerum 
than you have money, I think. They must sell it.

I hope you are lucky and can import without problems.


----------

